# Word of the Day - Dilatory



## Jace (Feb 25, 2022)

Word of the Day - Dilatory...adj.

Def.: Tending or intending to delay, proceeding at a rate slower than desired.

Some, tend to be Dilatory in doing tasks.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 25, 2022)

Many people are dilatory about paying their bills.


----------



## Mizmo (Feb 25, 2022)

Right now I am being dilatory about getting my supper ready !


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 26, 2022)

Dilatory - 1-900-222-TORI
Billed discretely just $3.99/min​


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 26, 2022)

I am very dilatory about most things.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 26, 2022)

I was dilatory in responding to this thread. 

Thank you for these words-of-the-day!


----------

